# Transfer Denied



## target07poor (Jul 24, 2020)

So, I started Target at the beginning of March. Covid began spreading, and I lost a heavy amount of hours at my previous job which made me reach out and apply to Target. I got the job, and had a certain availability set to flex with my other job. The third or fourth week into working there, they schedule me outside of my availability. I told them once they posted the schedule it’s outside of my availability and would interfere with my other job, to which my ETL said he would fix it. I mentioned it to my HR after it not being resolved, and she told me I’d have to have someone cover the shift. Long story short, this happened more than once—three times, matter of fact. Now, I am trying to transfer to go back to school. However the Target location I am trying to transfer to denied my request because of poor attendance. Honestly, the job is okay. I’ve worked in retail before and the only think that sets this job apart from those is the $15/hour pay. They just told me today my trans gee r was denied, and I am supposed to move in two weeks. I’m stuck. My HR offered an On-Demand position. But honestly, should I just cut ties with the company and move on to try to find something else? Or try to speak to the ETL at the Target that denied me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 24, 2020)

You have not been at spot long enough to transfer. Did you tell spot at the interview about school?


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2020)

How about applying Fresh at the Other  Target Store after you move ?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 24, 2020)

HR should have gone in and erased the shifts that were outside of your availability so they wouldn't count against you. If that didn't happen, ask them to do so and reach out to the other store with an explanation. If they don't, contact HRBP. What do you have to lose?


----------



## target07poor (Jul 24, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You have not been at spot long enough to transfer. Did you tell spot at the interview about school?


I passed out of my 90-day period. I haven’t had any problems with my store about the attendance. Especially since I make it for all my shifts, except the three times I’ve called in. My HR said she told them about school, since I had a certain availability.  This all happened two weeks before I was supposed to transfer so at this point I’m nervous about what to do.


----------



## target07poor (Jul 24, 2020)

target07poor said:


> So, I started Target at the beginning of March. Covid began spreading, and I lost a heavy amount of hours at my previous job which made me reach out and apply to Target. I got the job, and had a certain availability set to flex with my other job. The third or fourth week into working there, they schedule me outside of my availability. I told them once they posted the schedule it’s outside of my availability and would interfere with my other job, to which my ETL said he would fix it. I mentioned it to my HR after it not being resolved, and she told me I’d have to have someone cover the shift. Long story short, this happened more than once—three times, matter of fact. Now, I am trying to transfer to go back to school. However the Target location I am trying to transfer to denied my request because of poor attendance. Honestly, the job is okay. I’ve worked in retail before and the only think that sets this job apart from those is the $15/hour pay. They just told me today my trans gee r was denied, and I am supposed to move in two weeks. I’m stuck. My HR offered an On-Demand position. But honestly, should I just cut ties with the company and move on to try to find something else? Or try to speak to the ETL at the Target that denied me.


So update on the situation for today. I reached out to the store I was hoping to transfer to and explained it to them; how I’m transferring for school and the reason for the CI’s. Even after telling them why I had to call in once they asked for an explanation, the ETL still told me I wouldn’t be able to transfer because of my attendance. She kept repeating attendance is a big key, and I won’t be able to work at that location. My HR had originally told me that store just wasn’t taking any more transfers at the moment, until I asked if they said why they specifically chose to deny mine. She said I could always go on demand, and request a transfer again in a few months to see. I mentioned that to the ETL at the other store also, and she basically told me there is no way I would be able to get a job at that Target. So here I am, two weeks away from when I was supposed to transfer, moving to another city with no job. Send luck to me, guys.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 24, 2020)

3 Times called off is a bad thing. Schedule is 2 weeks out & you could of gotten fixed it sooner.
Assume nothing.
Quit on good terms.


----------



## Havok (Jul 27, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 3 Times called off is a bad thing. Schedule is 2 weeks out & you could of gotten fixed it sooner.
> Assume nothing.
> Quit on good terms.



This. Even if you hate Target, the place is good for seasonal and part time work, and you never know when you might want some extra cash for a place that will rehire you in a heartbeat during the busy season. Although, they have rehired people who have left on horrible terms before too. I know 2 people who were fired from Target for stealing time and rehired just a year later for 4th quarter. I would still leave on good terms though. Can't hurt.


----------

